# LRM MAGAZINE



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

JUST SAYIN THOUGH.......:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

i agree , even though many say "to much advertisement" , to much this and that, LRM is still KING of Magazines , now the mag has less ads and people still arent happy ." LRM" great photography , good content and it arrives on time . Just one mans opinion.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> JUST SAYIN THOUGH.......:thumbsup:





pancho pistolas said:


> i agree , even though many say "to much advertisement" , to much this and that, LRM is still KING of Magazines , now the mag has less ads and people still arent happy ." LRM" great photography , good content and it arrives on time . Just one mans opinion.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THIS IZ TRUE HOMIE....THE MAGAZINE HAS GOTTEN BETTER....EVER SINCE THEY STARTED TO TAKE NOTICE OF THE ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN LAYITLOW, THAT THEY FINALLY STARTED TO SEE THAT HEY THEY WOULD HAVE A GOOD FOLLOWING IF THEY JUST OPEN UP THERE EARS.....U FEEL ME??...AND LIKE THE HOMIE SAID IT IZ STILL THE "KING OF MAGAZINES".......JUS MY 2 CENTS.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where the hell they sell Lowrider anymore?I have a subscription for a few more years but also have a feature about to show.All the 7/11's and walmarts near me stopped selling them as well as all the grocery stores.
Would like to pick up a few extras when it comes out.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


pancho pistolas said:


> i agree , even though many say "to much advertisement" , to much this and that, LRM is still KING of Magazines , now the mag has less ads and people still arent happy ." LRM" great photography , good content and it arrives on time . Just one mans opinion.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

alot better nowadays


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

I AGREE IT SEEMS TO HAVE GOTTEN BETTER AND IM LOVIN THE OLD SCHOOL PICS CANDIES FLAKES AND PEARLS:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

The pics, topics, and shows are way better; the writing of the articles still lacks. It's still something I look forward to every month.:yes:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

truth about the articles, the people writing them still lack basic car knowledge


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

WELL SINCE THIS A MAGAZINE TOPIC. ANYONE KNOWS WHO SELLS A 2012 CALENDAR FEATURING LOWRIDERS. :dunno:? AND YES LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS GETTING MUCH BETTER.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

64 Manny said:


> WELL SINCE THIS A MAGAZINE TOPIC. ANYONE KNOWS WHO SELLS A 2012 CALENDAR FEATURING LOWRIDERS. :dunno:? AND YES LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS GETTING MUCH BETTER.


 Photographer "Dream On " hes on post your rides i believe.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

agree. still wish they were a little bigger like before they had alot of pages but they are improving alot :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

pancho pistolas said:


> Photographer "Dream On " hes on post your rides i believe.


Thanks dog. I'll check em out.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).


As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

vynetyme said:


> Where the hell they sell Lowrider anymore?I have a subscription for a few more years but also have a feature about to show.All the 7/11's and walmarts near me stopped selling them as well as all the grocery stores.
> Would like to pick up a few extras when it comes out.


IDK about your area but we are sold at Walmarts, Tagets, 7/11, Walgreen's, CVS, Barnes and Nobel, Safeway's, and just about anywhere else


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.


Good shit!!
All the effort hasn't gone UN-noticed.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.



Twotonz, I don't mind the the trials about the builds or the bios about the builders, it's usually the intros of the articles about the rides that I have to fight through. Believe me, it's not all of them, but most are like that for me. The flicks are butterz and the new one page spreads about the readers rides is the shit! Y'all definitely doing it. Oh yeah, and I just re-upped my subscription for two more years...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Cancelled my subscription a few yrs back. Now I'm starting to want my subscription back.lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LOve the latest issue,that 55 rag is amazing!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Bigjxloc said:


> Good shit!!
> All the effort hasn't gone UN-noticed.


:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> LOve the latest issue,that 55 rag is amazing!


never been disappointed with LRM but I've seen an improvement lately (specially the last two issues), just can't wait till this economy pics up so that the mag gets fatter. But I do have to bitch out my mail carrier she tore up my last issue :rant:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Where the hell they sell Lowrider anymore?I have a subscription for a few more years but also have a feature about to show.All the 7/11's and walmarts near me stopped selling them as well as all the grocery stores.
> Would like to pick up a few extras when it comes out.


Target has them.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

agree.. wish it would be fatter like back in the day though


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

They have been better than previous issues.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree, i do enjoy the magazine now. its a lot smaller (which is good less ads!) with more coverage and cars. Great job


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.



Get some tech articles on how to install OG accessories and update modifications on the Impala's. Lots of times people buy these without any instructions. Seen lots of questions on here with Toyota rear ends, hole locations for duel antena's, Continental kits, autotronic, ect-


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I stopped buying them years ago when it began to be page after page full of ads and cars that looked like transformers...
but lately I notice the magazine is thinner but full of clean cars and not as many ads,soo I bought one...Keep up the good work


Ohh....and maybe more Wallpaper size pictures on LRM website


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

plank said:


> Get some tech articles on how to install OG accessories and update modifications on the Impala's. Lots of times people buy these without any instructions. Seen lots of questions on here with Toyota rear ends, hole locations for duel antena's, Continental kits, autotronic, ect-


drop mounts,reinforcing, dam near every other topic in the hydro section could fill up a few pages every month..02

An yeah thinking about renewing again


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had my subscription since I was just a kid, my mom would renew it for me. I'm 30 now have always loved the mag. I have no complaints about it I will cont to subscribe to it reguardless. IMO Lowrider mag has,and will always be the the best auto magazine.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.


*
sup TONZ the magazine has gotten a lot better in the last year from the hard cover at news stands ( i like that ) to the way the photos are being layed out to the articles themselves.. im glad JOE RAY or whoever picked you to be part of a historic magazine, keep up the good work. *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I would like to see more out of town stuff, The mag has got better, keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

plank said:


> Get some tech articles on how to install OG accessories and update modifications on the Impala's. Lots of times people buy these without any instructions. Seen lots of questions on here with Toyota rear ends, hole locations for duel antena's, Continental kits, autotronic, ect-


X2. People don't want a "tech" section like in truckin that is pretty much just another ad to sell products. Trouble shooting tips, preventive maintenance, Ect would be great.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I haven't looked at the mag in a few years due to the ads, but if LRM hasnt taken notice everything is slowly but surely going the way of digital copies.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Ive actually resubscribed as of yesterday for a year........ads have gone down and the feb 2012 issue is a sign(for me atleast) its going in the right direction......:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

car clubs features are always good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

GET DOWN TWO TONZ.......EDDDAAAAAAA


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> GET DOWN TWO TONZ.......EDDDAAAAAAA


x2!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

greatest issue yet


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

I'm a poor Aussie that has only purchased a few magazines over the years as they are $20 in the newsagents here.

But I can now get it digital for $15 per year and view it on my phone or home PC... yes please and i dont have to store tonnes of old magazines anymore!
Subscribing tonight.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Just started using the online version,, as long as you got a big enough PC screen then it's fine,, u can zoom in to read better too.
Can't see any point getting the hard copy no more. And the price is right !


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought every LRM since apr.91 and kept them all till Katrina cleaned my closet.I bought my first one since then about 2 months ago and was glad to see more cars and less ads.It reminded me of Street Customs magazine but the real deal.Still dont know if i'll buy another one tho:scrutinize:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

I do agree on LRM getting better. The photography is on point. Beautiful women.

Mr. Joe Ray,

I am still waiting on Fatal Attraction (MC); Summer Madness 63; Dream On (Lincoln); Penny Lane 59; Heavens Gate 60; Dr. Greenthumb 61, Soul Kitchen 62 to be featured in the magazine. After busting out with almost 70 top notch rides for the LA show, its only right to have a Lifestyle CC LRM issue, like you once did before. I always read the editor section on the magazine to pick your brain, you always drop knowledge and having an issue that included Lifestyle members views on how they stay motivated and how they feel about being part of the LEGENDARY car club.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking about what kind of paint, who did work, time of the build and just leave those facts in the Tech section......but please let me know what direction you guys would like to see the articles.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

less big rim ads...understand the cost of advertising...but come on guys...when over 70% of the magazine now is big wheel ads...how about tech like where people like me can find hard to find parts noone else has//???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea the mags are looking great I been getting the mag even in there bad days I would like to see love lines come back and see some new contents like a project ride chapter could call it on the come up see some pasados pics sections and som readers rides would be cool more tech tips and a lowrider tatto page would be coo to just my 2 cents but keep up the good work


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

ElReyJr said:


> I do agree on LRM getting better. The photography is on point. Beautiful women.
> 
> Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> I am still waiting on Fatal Attraction (MC); Summer Madness 63; Dream On (Lincoln); Penny Lane 59; Heavens Gate 60; Dr. Greenthumb 61, Soul Kitchen 62 to be featured in the magazine. After busting out with almost 70 top notch rides for the LA show, its only right to have a Lifestyle CC LRM issue, like you once did before. I always read the editor section on the magazine to pick your brain, you always drop knowledge and having an issue that included Lifestyle members views on how they stay motivated and how they feel about being part of the LEGENDARY car club.


JOE RAY IS THE TRUE LEADER !!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The magazine has got a lil better lately. Starting to like pics and angels more. Just needs a few tweeks and it will be a great magazine again. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Readers ride section is very nice, also look for those "odd ball" cars like in the ninetys. I wouldnt ride a 88 accord, but I did appreciate the individualism.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't fuck with LRM, to be honest it's fo *******


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Magazine is to skinny. i miss the good old days when it took me a few days to read the mag cover to cover. Now 5 minutes in the bathroom i read the whole magazine and have to wait another month for the new one to come in the mail


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i would like to see cars and clubs from other country's !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Or a department for past nontraditional car that have been on the mag and new comers


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

They been puttin' out some descent shit lately in my opinion. I noticed the format of the mag, style of low-lows, and even some of the advertisers seems to be going back how it was back in the day lately, which keeps it in the traditional culture it began, but shit done cleaner. There was a lot of people that were introduced to lowriding off music videos and movies in the early 90's that may not see that perspective though. May have to renew a subscription soon. Just waitin' for it to get a tad bit betterer.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

show me what you guys have out in Washiflas. I don't mind traveling but I do have to justify my expens


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i havent picked up an lrm in a few years now... dont really see the point.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i agree the mag has gotten alot better lately. one thing i would like to see happen (which probably is a long shot) is for LRM to run a section of past features. imagine how cool it would be to see Southside player, Touch of wine, Brandy Madness, Sabor a mi, and other legendary rides from the 80's and 90's in 2days magazine. it would aslo remind us all of how far the culture has come and be a small way to pay respect to all those legendary shops and builders who paved the way for us all. We could get a glems at some Juanitos upholstery, some Bob&son uphostery, Some of Candyman's breakout paint jobs like Outkast, and so on and so on. man tht would be the shit!!!! plus i fucked up a alot of my late 90's and early 2000's issues and im sick as fuck about it and this my one chance to try and do something about it lol.Cmon now i know i aint the only one who still holding on to old mag wit the ends curled from gettin wet, the mag got pages all ripped up and shit, half the feature missing but u refuse to throw em away cause the mag had Strickly business 1 feature in it, or this one had Tantalizer 64 in it, or this one had the bomb Pura Vida feature... i dnt know i love the rides and the crazy amount of detail with engraving and fiberglass thats going on now, but would still love to see some of those old school features n a mag today


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the tech about chopping the top and fiberglassing the dash were cool.but I dont care about seeing a step by step of what goes on at a shop since thats stuff we all gotta go pay to get done anyway. MORE D.I.Y.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i agree the mag has gotten alot better lately. one thing i would like to see happen (which probably is a long shot) is for LRM to run a section of past features. imagine how cool it would be to see Southside player, Touch of wine, Brandy Madness, Sabor a mi, and other legendary rides from the 80's and 90's in 2days magazine. it would aslo remind us all of how far the culture has come and be a small way to pay respect to all those legendary shops and builders who paved the way for us all. We could get a glems at some Juanitos upholstery, some Bob&son uphostery, Some of Candyman's breakout paint jobs like Outkast, and so on and so on. man tht would be the shit!!!! plus i fucked up a alot of my late 90's and early 2000's issues and im sick as fuck about it and this my one chance to try and do something about it lol.Cmon now i know i aint the only one who still holding on to old mag wit the ends curled from gettin wet, the mag got pages all ripped up and shit, half the feature missing but u refuse to throw em away cause the mag had Strickly business 1 feature in it, or this one had Tantalizer 64 in it, or this one had the bomb Pura Vida feature... i dnt know i love the rides and the crazy amount of detail with engraving and fiberglass thats going on now, but would still love to see some of those old school features n a mag today


Damn homie you got some good ideas.


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

ElReyJr said:


> I do agree on LRM getting better. The photography is on point. Beautiful women.
> 
> Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> I am still waiting on Fatal Attraction (MC); Summer Madness 63; Dream On (Lincoln); Penny Lane 59; Heavens Gate 60; Dr. Greenthumb 61, Soul Kitchen 62 to be featured in the magazine. After busting out with almost 70 top notch rides for the LA show, its only right to have a Lifestyle CC LRM issue, like you once did before. I always read the editor section on the magazine to pick your brain, you always drop knowledge and having an issue that included Lifestyle members views on how they stay motivated and how they feel about being part of the LEGENDARY car club.



X10000000


----------



## XJCasper (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember the days when LRM was the only magazine I read and the only mag I thought I would ever read again.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

ElReyJr said:


> I do agree on LRM getting better. The photography is on point. Beautiful women.
> 
> Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> I am still waiting on Fatal Attraction (MC); Summer Madness 63; Dream On (Lincoln); Penny Lane 59; Heavens Gate 60; Dr. Greenthumb 61, Soul Kitchen 62 to be featured in the magazine. After busting out with almost 70 top notch rides for the LA show, its only right to have a Lifestyle CC LRM issue, like you once did before. I always read the editor section on the magazine to pick your brain, you always drop knowledge and having an issue that included Lifestyle members views on how they stay motivated and how they feel about being part of the LEGENDARY car club.


It would be great to feature the above cars as well as others from Lifestyle. Problem is that people will think Joe and the magazine is showing favortism towards his club. Everytime a car from Lifestyle is featured people start complaining that Joe and the magazine is showing favortism. Let's be honest, everyone of their club cars is feature worthy and a special issue on the club would be great, hell it would probably be a best seller but I doubt it will ever happen. 

As a contributor to the magazine, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into producing an issue each month. Joe, Twotonz, and the rest of the staff do a great job with the resources they have. I support them and the magazine 1000%.


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

[h=2]







[/h]Where the hell they sell Lowrider anymore?I have a subscription for a few more years but also have a feature about to show.All the 7/11's and walmarts near me stopped selling them as well as all the grocery stores


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

You got to keep in mind the staff does what it can, because they love what they do. The corporation, Sourceinterlink, that owns LRM does not care about YOU the reader. They care about advertisers dollars. They can go to an advertiser and pitch them "we sell 50,000 issues on the news stand every month and a 125,000 to subscribers everymonth. Thats a total of 175,000 people that will see your ad everymonth, plus 50% of those guys are going to pass along the magazine to their friends". 

Thats the reason you see a lot of install articles using advertisers parts. The staff has to use advertisers parts, they are not allowed to use and exhibit a non-advertisers parts. Thats why many ads seem like infomercials. The corprate bosses know the magazine staff love this life and live it, so they make them toe the line, or they are out the fuckin door in 15-minutes flat, and nobody wants to be unemployed in this economy, nobody. It's a matter of self preservation. 

There is a whole lot of BIG money and politics far above the magazine staff. The actuall staff members are paid peanuts for the work they do, the big money is paid to VP's Publishers, ad sales reps etc.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what Lowrider magazine featured a bicycle called Casino Dreamin?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i agree the mag has gotten alot better lately. one thing i would like to see happen (which probably is a long shot) is for LRM to run a section of past features. imagine how cool it would be to see Southside player, Touch of wine, Brandy Madness, Sabor a mi, and other legendary rides from the 80's and 90's in 2days magazine. it would aslo remind us all of how far the culture has come and be a small way to pay respect to all those legendary shops and builders who paved the way for us all. We could get a glems at some Juanitos upholstery, some Bob&son uphostery, Some of Candyman's breakout paint jobs like Outkast, and so on and so on. man tht would be the shit!!!! plus i fucked up a alot of my late 90's and early 2000's issues and im sick as fuck about it and this my one chance to try and do something about it lol.Cmon now i know i aint the only one who still holding on to old mag wit the ends curled from gettin wet, the mag got pages all ripped up and shit, half the feature missing but u refuse to throw em away cause the mag had Strickly business 1 feature in it, or this one had Tantalizer 64 in it, or this one had the bomb Pura Vida feature... i dnt know i love the rides and the crazy amount of detail with engraving and fiberglass thats going on now, but would still love to see some of those old school features n a mag today


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsdown: I agree with most or alot of people here it sucks now. It appears the annual subscription went up again. I was going to subscribe but now I'll pass. Latest issue there were some clean vehicle with NO interior picture or pictures. If this was one of Joe Rays club cars you'd have one or two. Then NO local Cali shows to promote, participate or even attend I also say its going down under Joes wing :facepalm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I think Joe Ray is doing a good job...He does what he think is best to sell as many issues as possible...His intentions are good and the mag got better since he took over...Humberto Mendoza (Twotonz) is also a big reason why the mag is better now in my opinionuffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think the homie twotonz put a major upgrade to how out side photo shoots look now days much props to the homie keep up the good work bro


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I don't dig the the new feature on Dub rider cars. Isn't that what DUB magazine is for? I figure that feature will go the way of the Euro and the Mini Truck sections did.


----------



## Withwhatsmine (Oct 24, 2011)

The Febuary issue was amazing to me, 

it had a 57 Bel Air on the cover which is the exact car I want
A 70 Riviera, I want the 66
A white 1966 Impala, which is looks exactly like mine


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STREETLOW MAG FOR ME......LOWRIDER MAG NOT THE SAME SINCE 1990.....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I WISH THAY WOULD NOT PUT THESE BIG RIM RIDES IN THERE NOW THAY HAVE THERE OWN MAG KEEP THAT SHIT LOWRIDERS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives (Feb 18, 2012)

Lowrider mag is a good place to order big chinese wheels...too bad all the people advertising in there are scams that request western union


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Hialeah56 said:


> never been disappointed with LRM but I've seen an improvement lately (specially the last two issues), just can't wait till this economy pics up so that the mag gets fatter. But I do have to bitch out my mail carrier she tore up my last issue :rant:


Agree. They need to come in plastic cover.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

To mr joe ray,

or anyone else in the business that knows,

Does it profit the magazine to sell more subscriptions or more newstand?

Which # are the adv. looking at more to base how much they'll spend?
Which # are the big wigs looking at when they are deciding if they want to keep lrm or not?


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

What I dnt like is tha big wheel cars that show I was gonna get the new issue at the stand but when I saw that truck with big wheels I ddnt buy it its not that im hatin it just that it throws off the culture its not a lowrider


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<WILL NEVER BUY LOWRIDER MAG..IT SUCKS....WISH THEY WOULD BRING BACK Q-VO MAGAZINE..OR FIRME MAGAZINE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP I WISHED THEY WOULD BRING THIZ MAG BACK....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> i think the homie twotonz put a major upgrade to how out side photo shoots look now days much props to the homie keep up the good work bro


:thumbsup:x2


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIG E 602 said:


> truth about the articles, the people writing them still lack basic car knowledge


X2


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks fellas. We appreciate the love. We are doing what we can even, though there is just four of us on staff and we publish LRM every month and Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte every two month (aka we are short staffed).
> 
> 
> As far as the articles go's what would you guys like to read about? I try to give a little bio on the car owner and any trials and tribulations they have gone thru to build the cars. Each car build has its own story so that's what I try to do and I avoid talking
> ...



The thing that bugs me is the grammar. I know ur not school teachers, but try reading out loud. Some of the stuff don't make sense. Also I hate reading the spec sheet and seeing things labeled as one thing and it being another (like when it said the car had 5.20s but had a wheel pic where the tire said 155). Just my 2


----------



## hwdimpalas (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

What they should do is after they have they're ruff draft, they should let the car owner proof read it and make the corrections it needs so it makes sense. I dont mean the grammer mistakes etc. im talking about the story and car facts. I photographer or editor might not notice if a car has 2 or 3 pumps, adex or italians, but the car owner sure will.

And before you say its too hard, or not possible, its IS possible, because thats exactly what Joe Greeves did for me when my car was featured.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

The latest issue was like 6 pages...I know I'm exaggerating, but damn, has the Lowriding world stopped building cars or something?


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP I WISHED THEY WOULD BRING THIZ MAG BACK....


yup, the model use to date one of my club members, her name is roxane, good mag as well


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> yup, the model use to date one of my club members, her name is roxane, good mag as well


DAMN SERIO....I FELL IN LOVE WITH HER WHEN I WAS A KID..LOL....YUP FIRME MAG HAD FINE MODELS....JUST LIKE Q-VO MAGAZINE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> The latest issue was like 6 pages...I know I'm exaggerating, but damn, has the Lowriding world stop building cars or something?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DAMN SERIO....I FELL IN LOVE WITH HER WHEN I WAS A KID..LOL....YUP FIRME MAG HAD FINE MODELS....JUST LIKE Q-VO MAGAZINE....


:yes:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> The latest issue was like 6 pages...I know I'm exaggerating, but damn, has the Lowriding world stopped building cars or something?


They just do people wit big money lets see some nice everyday street cars again let the poor hard working people in


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> What they should do is after they have they're ruff draft, they should let the car owner proof read it and make the corrections it needs so it makes sense. I dont mean the grammer mistakes etc. im talking about the story and car facts. I photographer or editor might not notice if a car has 2 or 3 pumps, adex or italians, but the car owner sure will.
> 
> And before you say its too hard, or not possible, its IS possible, because thats exactly what Joe Greeves did for me when my car was featured.


I noticed that too.....read some issues with errors in them like saying Zeniths wheels but the pic had stamped daytons...or tires that were a different brand than what was on the pictures.......8 switches when the pic had only 4...and on and on and on......:roflmao:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Why are the magazines sold at stores in the stores before I get my subscription in the mail? And why are the mags at the stores have thicker front and back pages?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

gervais_85 said:


> The thing that bugs me is the grammar. I know ur not school teachers, but try reading out loud. Some of the stuff don't make sense. Also I hate reading the spec sheet and seeing things labeled as one thing and it being another (like when it said the car had 5.20s but had a wheel pic where the tire said 155). Just my 2


Are you talking about what I post here on LIL or what I write in the magazine? Because honestly I really don't care to proof read anything I post on here and I could careless how my grammar on here is. As far as the tech section in LRM I can only speak for myself but when I do the tech sheets I go off the paper work the owner fill out. When I'm shooting I'm not looking at what the car has...I'm looking for good angle and how to light things up properly....I look for the cars defects (such as dings, chips and so on) so I can avoid shooting that and I also look for things that stand out in the car, things that make this car unique and focus on those things.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pure Lowridin said:


> What I dnt like is tha big wheel cars that show I was gonna get the new issue at the stand but when I saw that truck with big wheels I ddnt buy it its not that im hatin it just that it throws off the culture its not a lowrider


Everyone wants the magazine to be like it was in the 90's.....well then we have to embrace everything that is lowrider related like we did in the 90's when we had euros and mini trucks all over the magazine. You can't have it like it was back then and only show traditional lowriders


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> What they should do is after they have they're ruff draft, they should let the car owner proof read it and make the corrections it needs so it makes sense. I dont mean the grammer mistakes etc. im talking about the story and car facts. I photographer or editor might not notice if a car has 2 or 3 pumps, adex or italians, but the car owner sure will.
> 
> And before you say its too hard, or not possible, its IS possible, because thats exactly what Joe Greeves did for me when my car was featured.


How long ago was your car featured? Because Saul Vargas and myself are currently the only staff photographer here at LRM and he is fully focused on the Tech section....pretty much leaving me to deal with most of the features. So before your start to question the efforts I put into this magazine think about this.....It's 4:30am here in Cali on a Saturday night (technically Sunday morning) and I'm currently in the office trying to finish some stuff for our next issue, after that I have to wrap up Lowrider Arte (witch I did everything except for one feature in that), plus some stuff for Bound By Ink and our new magazine coming out May called Revolucion....so do me a favor and don't question my efforts and I'll do you a favor and keep an eye out for those type of mistakes....I will not you that I will have the car owners proof read their articles because of deadlines but I will make an effort to review it with as many of them as I can


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Scientist said:


> The latest issue was like 6 pages...I know I'm exaggerating, but damn, has the Lowriding world stopped building cars or something?


 every magazine has taken a hit these days. Some have cut back on their page count others only come out once a year....we are the only Lowrider magazine out there that come out every month.....not once a year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lowridazrey said:


> They just do people wit big money lets see some nice everyday street cars again let the poor hard working people in


 We have the "on the Blvd" section that features street rides


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Twotonz does great work. I got nothing bad to say :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats right but there aint that many cars on the mag once a month i seen you guys at car shows taking pictures but you only post one page of that what do you do wit all those extra pics ??? Give the everyday riders a chance to b in the mag


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Twotonz said:


> How long ago was your car featured? Because Saul Vargas and myself are currently the only staff photographer here at LRM and he is fully focused on the Tech section....pretty much leaving me to deal with most of the features. So before your start to question the efforts I put into this magazine think about this.....It's 4:30am here in Cali on a Saturday night (technically Sunday morning) and I'm currently in the office trying to finish some stuff for our next issue, after that I have to wrap up Lowrider Arte (witch I did everything except for one feature in that), plus some stuff for Bound By Ink and our new magazine coming out May called Revolucion....so do me a favor and don't question my efforts and I'll do you a favor and keep an eye out for those type of mistakes....I will not you that I will have the car owners proof read their articles because of deadlines but I will make an effort to review it with as many of them as I can


easy big homie, I wasnt knockn you or your efforts, I was trying to find a way to make it easier for you. Put a lil of the burden on the car owner. Joe emailed me the article, and I had a day to get back to him with corrections. If i didnt get back, than it got printed as is.

I dont know how to do your job and im not saying its easy. Just thought it would be a way for articles to be more accurate without you having to do more work. You may have an extensive knowledge of old cars, lowriders etc. but some photgraphers are good at pics and thats it, so having a car owner proof read would only make your article look better.

and my car was featured in jan 2006


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsdown: LRM isn't the same!!! Streetlow or Impalas Mag. 4-Me uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How do I go about fixing a Feature that was done on my ride before it comes out?I asked the photographer if he could change it and it seems like he is avoiding the question.There are things that I want corrected in the article before the issue date.Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Twotonz, just wanted to say you are doing a great job. All you can do is your best for the people, not everyone is going to be happy. Keep up the good work homie. I know you be busting your ass.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Dont get me wrong i got love for lowrider magazine it means a lot to me t


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

Gotta say the magazine has got alot better in the last few years, I have bought every issue since LRM started.
And yes hated all those tire ads back in the days but I know that gotta pay bills and after looking at other magazines StreetLow or the other ones the quilty sucks
Pics look like they cut with scissors and pasted to makes collage.Only thing I wish LRM is more coverage of the cars the shoot I really liked how traditional lowrider magazine did there coverage of the car they shoot. Other then that good job LRM.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Thriller said:


> Gotta say the magazine has got alot better in the last few years, I have bought every issue since LRM started.
> And yes hated all those tire ads back in the days but I know that gotta pay bills and after looking at other magazines StreetLow or the other ones the quilty sucks
> Pics look like they cut with scissors and pasted to makes collage.Only thing I wish LRM is more coverage of the cars the shoot I really liked how traditional lowrider magazine did there coverage of the car they shoot. Other then that good job LRM.


I agree with Thriller except for how he spells "quilty"...q-u-a-l-i-t-y. -spelling bee champion '87 . Althought all the guys there are cool, I'm not the biggest fan of Streetlow's "collage style" and quality.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Twotonz, just wanted to say you are doing a great job. All you can do is your best for the people, not everyone is going to be happy. Keep up the good work homie. I know you be busting your ass.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:...X64


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Twotonz said:


> IDK about your area but we are sold at Walmarts, Tagets, 7/11, Walgreen's, CVS, Barnes and Nobel, Safeway's, and just about anywhere else


e 

up here in oregon none of the above carry it anymore except barnes and noble, Im not gonna drive clear across the city for it, my subscription ran out but i prefer to get it of the news stands or at least i use to.....ive collected lrm for over 20 years and then my collection just stopped... its not just lrm most stores arent carrying any mags hardly anymore. i blame it on the internet and economy


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

thats weird over here barnes and nobles doesnt but news & smokes does and walmart does


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Twotonz does great work. I got nothing bad to say :thumbsup:



thanks man


Lowridazrey said:


> Thats right but there aint that many cars on the mag once a month i seen you guys at car shows taking pictures but you only post one page of that what do you do wit all those extra pics ??? Give the everyday riders a chance to b in the mag



What are you talking about man? at car shows? or what?


westsidehydros said:


> easy big homie, I wasnt knockn you or your efforts, I was trying to find a way to make it easier for you. Put a lil of the burden on the car owner. Joe emailed me the article, and I had a day to get back to him with corrections. If i didnt get back, than it got printed as is.
> 
> I dont know how to do your job and im not saying its easy. Just thought it would be a way for articles to be more accurate without you having to do more work. You may have an extensive knowledge of old cars, lowriders etc. but some photgraphers are good at pics and thats it, so having a car owner proof read would only make your article look better.
> 
> and my car was featured in jan 2006



I hear you man. I'll do what I can on my end man but I'm limited to my features only since I don't have access to the other owners contact and their articles



El Callejero said:


> :thumbsdown: LRM isn't the same!!! Streetlow or Impalas Mag. 4-Me uffin:


I've actually shot for both those magazine in the past so I know the inner workings better than you and I can say that Impalas Mag are in it for the love of lowriding and I hope they are successful and last for many years....I'll also give Gilbert props for keeping the magazine going for so many years....shit ain't easy but he's doing it on his own....I can't hate on the hustle. But there is no lowriding magazine out there producing as much as we are at the quality that we are doing and as consistent like us.....people have different reasons for hating the mag and most of the people hating on it these days haven't seen the changes and effort that is being put into it but to each there own.

Lowrider Magazine will always be the magazine that we all grew up dreaming to one day have our car featured in it....I work for the magazine now but that is still one of my goals in life


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

64Rag said:


> Twotonz, just wanted to say you are doing a great job. All you can do is your best for the people, not everyone is going to be happy. Keep up the good work homie. I know you be busting your ass.:thumbsup:


Thanks man.....aint easy but we got to keep it moving



vynetyme said:


> How do I go about fixing a Feature that was done on my ride before it comes out?I asked the photographer if he could change it and it seems like he is avoiding the question.There are things that I want corrected in the article before the issue date.Any info is much appreciated.


Let me know what your rides are and I'll look into it if its not to late. You can PM me on here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thriller said:


> Gotta say the magazine has got alot better in the last few years, I have bought every issue since LRM started.
> And yes hated all those tire ads back in the days but I know that gotta pay bills and after looking at other magazines StreetLow or the other ones the quilty sucks
> Pics look like they cut with scissors and pasted to makes collage.Only thing I wish LRM is more coverage of the cars the shoot I really liked how traditional lowrider magazine did there coverage of the car they shoot. Other then that good job LRM.


 We are already making changes to have more photos of each feature in the magazine....its just going to take time before that hits newsstands


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> thanks man
> 
> 
> What are you talking about man? at car shows? or what?
> ...


YOU KNOW I FEEL YOU ON THAT DREAM AND GOAL IT WAS WELL WORTH THE WAIT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> We are already making changes to have more photos of each feature in the magazine....its just going to take time before that hits newsstands


When is your mag set to come out?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Im cool w that maybe thats what we need to emdrace everything lowriderstreet riders non traditionals bike features ppl on the comeup car Club history more back in the day pics and more photo coverage from shows there room for improvement but great magazine still and great photography and bring back lovelines or something similar to write to ppl in other states or that sso


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

*I just r[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]enewed** my subscription to **Lowrider for another Year, Great Job Twotonz and all the Staff at Lowrider. *:thumbsup:
[/FONT]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Moe Built said:


> When is your mag set to come out?



I don't have my own mag but the changes to the LRM are coming soon




[email protected] said:


> Im cool w that maybe thats what we need to emdrace everything lowriderstreet riders non traditionals bike features ppl on the comeup car Club history more back in the day pics and more photo coverage from shows there room for improvement but great magazine still and great photography and bring back lovelines or something similar to write to ppl in other states or that sso


 thanks man



Bedrockcc said:


> *I just renewed my subscription to **Lowrider for another Year, Great Job Twotonz and all the Staff at Lowrider. *:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: You do some good work :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

QVO MAGAZINE IS COMING OUT IN JUNE...YEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> thanks man
> 
> 
> What are you talking about man? at car shows? or what?
> ...


well said homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

got my newest issue the other day. Disappointing that the magazine is already thin as hell and then they feature a SUV on 26's


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Love LRM,Just wish you guys would show The Black Clubs more love


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

binky79 said:


> got my newest issue the other day. Disappointing that the magazine is already thin as hell and then they feature a SUV on 26's


Just be Happy LRM is still around,Times are hard in the magazine /newpaper bizz


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just subscribed.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

i agree its getting thin and whats with the suvs with the big rims. i go buy LOWRIDER magazine not dub,or heavy hitters mag. its like some fools on here dissing on lowriders cause they into donks. makes no sense when they in a lowrider website.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Have 1990-2000 LRM AND CALENDAR'S FOR SALE $250 TAKES U PAY SHIPPING TRYING TO CLEAN UP A LITTLE IN THE GARAGE SEE IF ANY OF YOU GUYS STARTING OUT MIGHT WANT SOME OLD SCHOOL LRM CALL JIMDOG 805-409-5330


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Have 1990-2000 LRM AND CALENDAR'S FOR SALE $250 TAKES U PAY SHIPPING TRYING TO CLEAN UP A LITTLE IN THE GARAGE SEE IF ANY OF YOU GUYS STARTING OUT MIGHT WANT SOME OLD SCHOOL LRM CALL JIMDOG 805-409-5330


:worship::shocked:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I was about to subscribe but now they're showing newer cars and donks and shit, I used to buy em for the vendors sources and now I open the mag up and the have a vendor selling lift kits and 26" rims like wtf? I thought it was lowrider magazine!...... Lowriders not donks...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's the link for all 2011 and earlier issues of lrm

http://storemags.com/?s=lowrider

does anyone have the link to check out this years issues????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Moe Built said:


> :thumbsup: You do some good work :thumbsup:


thank you Moe


DKM ATX said:


> Love LRM,Just wish you guys would show The Black Clubs more love



I just did a feature on Way of Life



Heath V said:


> I just subscribed.


thank you for the support man


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

In total suport of this mag since early 04 when i discover'd the mag. Though i do miss the monthly bicycle feature they used to do back then, yes i know they wanted to focus on the car's and the adult stuff, but if you look at it this way, the younger generation have no real way of becoming inspired to build a magnifcent ride since lrbm stopped it's production and there is not many bikes featured in the mag covorage these day's. Now i know Streetlow does a feature and Last laugh does a feature but Street low focuses mostly on Cali there for the out of stater's dont get in the mag that much and Last laugh is an internet only mag so if your town does not carrie the mag or you dont have the net you wont see the features, also the family may not be into the lowrider scene so they may not be introduced to it. Lrm was the only mag that kid's from places like little town's could see the bikes and become inspired. For example i got into the lowrider life style when i was 13 and i found the lrbm in the newstand's one day. It quickly grabbed my attention and i set my goal to start my own bicycle, then i learned later on that the mag stopped being produced and though i was disappointed i knew that lrm featured a bicycle every month. As a kid i alway's had a dream to one day have one of my bikes worthy of gracing the pages of the magazine, i was alway's excited to see the next bike feature showen in the mag, id read the car features and drooled at the magnifcent pieces of art spread out on the pages and acompanied by a beautiful woman and then after word's id flip through to the bicycle feature to become yet more inspired to build a bicycle i could be proud of, but since the mag stopped putting them in, the dream has pretty much faded on me, it's still there, but with fewer and fewer bicycle features in mag's it's slowly going. Another thing for me was i never had the cash to go to a show and the local show's had been hot rod meeting's at the cafe, my family was not into the scene and i did not know any body that was in to it, also i did not have the internet to meet other's with the lowrider bug, so for me, Lrm was my only connection to the lo lo community, it inspired me to keep building bikes and stay off the street's. im going to be 21 next month and still become inspired to keep doing what i love when i do see a bicycle feature, but for the youth of today with no bicycle inspartion, it is hard, if the bike features returned i could forsee future generation's of our youth picking up an lrm and becoming inspired to put down a paint can and pick up a cresent wrench to build a wonderful bike and keep the scene alive and fresh.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Joe ray sucks ass. He writes a bunch of bullshit on there. It was better when alberto lopez was editor


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

If you look back at the first years of LRM (70's), it was about not only ALL vehicles with Chicano flavor, but different aspects of culture (sports, politics, film) with Chicano flavor as well. I would like to see it return to that. I don't mind newer vehicles, motorcycles, or non-impala vehicles as long as they have that Chicano flavor. My 2cents.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

ElReyJr said:


> I do agree on LRM getting better. The photography is on point. Beautiful women.
> 
> Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> I am still waiting on Fatal Attraction (MC); Summer Madness 63; Dream On (Lincoln); Penny Lane 59; Heavens Gate 60; Dr. Greenthumb 61, Soul Kitchen 62 to be featured in the magazine. After busting out with almost 70 top notch rides for the LA show, its only right to have a Lifestyle CC LRM issue, like you once did before. I always read the editor section on the magazine to pick your brain, you always drop knowledge and having an issue that included Lifestyle members views on how they stay motivated and how they feel about being part of the LEGENDARY car club.


Ya, what he said.... and you can't forget the double fold out poster in the middle like the LO Ridaz mag a few years back..:thumbsup:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

LRM need to just remember they have always been the "People's Champion" made for the people by the people....


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

binky79 said:


> got my newest issue the other day. Disappointing that the magazine is already thin as hell and then they feature a SUV on 26's


:thumbsup: It's so Sourceinterlink can sell ads in the magazine.


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm telling you guys its a corporate owned magazine. Sourceinterlink exists for the sole purpose of making money. Readers are secondary to the advertisers. 

The editors do what they can, but if they don't toe the corporate line, they are unemployed in heartbeat. 

I really doubt the editors thought it was a good idea to start putting SUV's in there, but their publishers and VP's likely told them to, that way they can get more big wheel advertisers to purchase ad space.


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how to buy multiple issues of LRM and combining the shipping? I dont want to be charge shippiing for each!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Lowrider bicycle, arte needs to be combined back into the magazine like it was in the 90's. Readers rides needs to be brought back too. Write a article on how to take good picture for the reader rides section. As someone stated before, bring back the Chicano/mexican lifestyle. In my option, do what was done in the 90's. Thats when a lot of was hooked and we are still here. Big wheeled SUV are part of it just like in the early 2000's. I do miss the variety of imports. You can only look at so many damn impalas.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

The show circuit is getting smaller and smaller. Don't even even bother going to the east coast wtf...?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Lowrider bicycle, arte needs to be combined back into the magazine like it was in the 90's. Readers rides needs to be brought back too. Write a article on how to take good picture for the reader rides section. As someone stated before, bring back the Chicano/mexican lifestyle. In my option, do what was done in the 90's. Thats when a lot of was hooked and we are still here. Big wheeled SUV are part of it just like in the early 2000's. I do miss the variety of imports. You can only look at so many damn impalas.


We have done that. Starting the May issue (next issue) we are having Arte feature, bike, pedal, Harley and few other feature in every issue


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

352cutty86 said:


> The show circuit is getting smaller and smaller. Don't even even bother going to the east coast wtf...?


email me flyers to big East Coast show or shows that are a must attend to me at [email protected] and I'll look into it


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> email me flyers to big East Coast show or shows that are a must attend to me at [email protected] and I'll look into it


What I'm saying is. How come lowrider mag doesn't do anymore tours on the east coast? Miami, Tampa, charollete, Louisville ky ect...Over the year the tour has gotten smaller and smaller. What are the reasons? I have much love for LRM and remain to... Alot of people wonder the reasons... Thanks.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I couldn't tell you man. It was already like that when I came in with LRM, I wish it was still like that myself...but for the mean time we have to do what we can with what we have.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

352cutty86 said:


> What I'm saying is. How come lowrider mag doesn't do anymore tours on the east coast? Miami, Tampa, charollete, Louisville ky ect...Over the year the tour has gotten smaller and smaller. What are the reasons? I have much love for LRM and remain to... Alot of people wonder the reasons... Thanks.


 C'mon bro can you be that naive?
What makes the world go 'round ? 
Money !! Lowrider tour would love to tour 100 cities like lady gaga or the Rolling Stones but ain't no use running a show where at the end of the day they're not making any money. lowriding may be our passion but outside of dedicated riders , lowriding isn't nearly as popular as it was in the 90's. The paying crowds are down. Lowrider tour is not a charity. As much as they want to spread our sport worldwide, it's a business.
That's why the tour stays close to its roots in atzlan where there is ALWAYS gonna be a lowrider culture because the lifestyle in ingrained in the population out there.


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

ElReyJr said:


> Does anyone know how to buy multiple issues of LRM and combining the shipping? I dont want to be charge shippiing for each!


:dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ElReyJr said:


> :dunno:


WHY WOULD U DO THAT.....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> We have done that. Starting the May issue (next issue) we are having Arte feature, bike, pedal, Harley and few other feature in every issue


I'll definitely be on the lookout for it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Lowrider bicycle, arte needs to be combined back into the magazine like it was in the 90's. Readers rides needs to be brought back too. Write a article on how to take good picture for the reader rides section. As someone stated before, bring back the Chicano/mexican lifestyle. In my option, do what was done in the 90's. Thats when a lot of was hooked and we are still here. Big wheeled SUV are part of it just like in the early 2000's. I do miss the variety of imports. You can only look at so many damn impalas.





Twotonz said:


> We have done that. Starting the May issue (next issue) we are having Arte feature, bike, pedal, Harley and few other feature in every issue


:thumbsup:


----------

